# سيارات موديل 2050 أدخل وشوف مش هتندم



## على عبد السميع (16 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (16 أغسطس 2007)

ايه الجمال والروعه دي... مش معقول... تحفه بجد ...ستايل قديم بس معمول بشكل جديد تحفه..


----------



## yoyoooooo (16 أغسطس 2007)

جميل رغم انى بشعر بانها غير عملية


----------



## النافذة (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم جميلة جدا بس اعتقد انها للعرض فقط وليس للاستعمال


----------



## على عبد السميع (16 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للجميع على المرور بهذا الموضوع ............


----------



## proeng86 (17 أغسطس 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداجدا


----------



## ماجد جلميران (17 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قلب الأحبة (19 أغسطس 2007)

سيارات في منتهى الجمال 
بس ياترى ممكن حد يركبها في شوارع الزمن ده 

جزاك الله كل خير على الصور


----------



## غسان التكريتي (19 أغسطس 2007)

جميل جدا سيارات جميلة بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسه سلمى (19 أغسطس 2007)

حلوووووو كتير


----------



## على عبد السميع (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على مروركم .....................................


----------



## محمد صفا (20 أغسطس 2007)

جميل والله يا مان


----------



## باسم حميدو (3 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
حلوه اوى بس اعتقد ان سنه 2050 مش هايبقى فى عربيات:1:


----------



## hosny247 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
هذه قوة]البشر فما بالكم بقوة رب البشر


----------



## hosny247 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
هذه قوة]البشر فما بالكم بقوة رب البشر


----------



## m_anas (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير 
م/ انس رمضان


----------



## حفيد رسول الله (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يوعدنا


----------



## حفيد رسول الله (5 سبتمبر 2007)

تفتكر ممكن حد يمشى بالسيارة دة فى الشارع دلوقتى دى عايزة صحرا تمشى فيها


----------



## على عبد السميع (13 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا للجميع على المرور بهذا الموضوع المتواضع


----------



## ahmed 3x (14 سبتمبر 2007)

جميلة جدا بس اعتقد انها للعرض فقط ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## nemnem88 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا جميلة جدا واظن انها مريحة ان شاء الله لوكان لى عمر ممكن اجيب حاجة ذى كدة


----------



## حازم توفيق (14 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
بس العربيات ستايل قديم اوى


----------



## ريمون عدلي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

انا لي راي احب ان اقولوا موديلات السياره الان بيقت علي وزنها كام بمعني يتم تقليل في الوزن وزياده في قوه الدفع الي الامام وهذا النهج الذي يسير في العربات الان ولكن هل هذه العربات تصلح الي سنه 2050 وهي بهذا الحجم الضخم ؟؟؟؟؟
اشكر في هذا 
والله اعلم

شكرا


----------



## م. أنـــــــــــس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على الصورة ونتطلع للمزيد


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ايه الجمااااااااااااال والروعه دى


----------

